# Kona, Hawaii trip 3/28/09



## Trott04 (Jun 26, 2008)

:usaflag

Aloha from the Big Island of Hawaii again:

caught 63 small ahi (yellow fin tuna) on a full day trip, the biggest was b/w 15-20 lbs. caught them all jigging close to one of the bouys off the coast of Kona, fun times catching these guys, they put up a nice little fight for their size, there wasplenty of Poke' for everyone, 

should be pictures attached, i dont know how to put them in this area or i would


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

That looks really fun!!!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

What boat did you fish on?


----------



## Trott04 (Jun 26, 2008)

it was one of my co-workers friends private boat, it wasnt a charter


----------

